# mirror via rsync



## webpr (May 13, 2017)

Mailing list freebsd-hubs perhaps is dead 
I will ask here 
Why not enable rsync for pkg.freebsd.org and update.freebsd.org?


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2017)

Because that would require SSH access.


----------



## webpr (May 15, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Because that would require SSH access.


Why? Sufficiently only rsync.
For example (https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/hubs/mirror-howto.html):
`rsync -vaHz --delete rsync://ftp4.de.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD/ /pub/FreeBSD/`


----------

